# 2005 gto grille options



## scottmmckinney (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi. I am looking for aftermarket grille options; something more sporty looking than the factory upper & lower grilles.
I like the recessed gpo grilles, but cannot seem to find them anywhere.
Does anyone have some images of different options and opinions? Please advise.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

SAP reproductions look great. Don't know of anything really for the lower grill though.


----------



## scottmmckinney (Aug 31, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> sap reproductions look great. Don't know of anything really for the lower grill though.


where is the cheapest place to purchase these?
Please advise.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

scottmmckinney said:


> where is the cheapest place to purchase these?
> Please advise.


GTO Grills is a vender here and I belive the only one who makes them too. They are solid products and worth every penny.


----------



## CzyKats44 (Aug 8, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> SAP reproductions look great. Don't know of anything really for the lower grill though.



x2

I'll be installing them soon.!!


----------



## 04CruzinGTO (Jun 3, 2010)

you guys know where to get stock honey combs? the upper grill i mean. Had a dumbass hit my car in the parking lot while i was working and now there messed up


----------



## awdjdmtalon (Mar 14, 2010)

OP. I have the SAP repo's from GTOGRILLS.com. They fit like OEM. Well worth the money.


----------

